# This last episode with the pregnancy........



## Oscar Castillo (Oct 18, 2001)

How many years before Kirk does this take series take place again?   The Federation with only 1 starship and there are Klingon Battlecruisers much like those we are accustomed to seeing in other Trek shows and movies.   Would have been nice to see earlier Klingon designs in the show.  
Which kinda reminds me that if you look at the Trek series the only new Klingon ships we see are these ships that look like they'v ebeen put together from spare model parts.   Or the art department for Paramount was on strike.  The only true Klingon ship design that look like anything decent were the battlecruiser redesigned for The Motion Picture and the Bird of Prey, designed for the Search for Spock.   Don't know if any else has noticed.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 18, 2001)

I think the Klingons were supposed to get most of their technology from other civilizations, which might make their ship design a little stale. I can't really comment on specifics right now, because I'm two episodes behind on tape.


----------



## rharder (Oct 18, 2001)

Two episodes behind? Well in that case let me fill you in on what happens...

just kidding.

-Rob


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 18, 2001)

Klingon ship design doesnt change lol.
It seems to be stagnant...

I wonder what they would look like in Star Trek 3260


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 19, 2001)

I finally caught up on what happens. Yeah, it doesn't look they altered the Klingon design from the original series at all.

Does anyone remember the reason for the original war/animosity between the Federation and the Klingons? That almost looks like it might be an important plot-line, like the Klingons and Humans go to war, and so the Federation is formed for protection. That'd be pretty cool.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Oct 19, 2001)

There use to the a book I recalled which I can kick myself for not buying a while back, actually two books.  Once was called Ships of the Starfleet, the other Ships of the Klingon Empire.  The sketches in the book were by far the best I have ever seen on any Trek material. 
The Klingon book had a breakdown, scouts, tug, transport, cruisers, battleships.  The artwork was excellent.  Not the Next Generation extra model parts garbage.
If they do get into it with the Klingons in timespan of this series, it would be interesting to see what ship design they come up with.
What I'd like to know is how the Romulans will play a part in this series?  If you remember the in Broken Bow the temporally distorted figure appeared to be Romulan looking at least to me he did.  Anyone have any thoughts about that?


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 19, 2001)

I didn't notice that the person was Romulan, but it's clearly possible...one trying to screw with the Klingons. I certainly hope they do something with that plotline. The only thing with bringing in the Romulans, is that no human had ever saw a Romulan until the time of the original series (I remember they were all surprised), so that would be a tricky issue to deal with.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Oct 19, 2001)

Good catch!  I recall that episode, "Balance of Terror".  I guess they can come up with some cat and mouse game with them where you only see a glimpse of the ship and nobody knows who they are.  Eventually as membership in the Federation begin to expand when they actually start the Federation I'm sure there will be plenty of stories to add to the plotline.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 20, 2001)

If we go off of the history of Star Trek before this series, then the first contact with Klingons would not take place until 2218 (and it was implied that we gave them Warp technology). At this point in time there would not be a Federation (and there isn't) and Earth is about to enter a war (ending in 2160) with the Romulan Star Empire. And through out this war, no one sees what the other side looks like. (note: if this series runs 7 years, we won't see the end of that war). The federation is founded in 2161 (and included Human, Vulcan, Andorian and Tellarite home worlds as founding members).

They have side stepped the fact that no one has ever talked about an earlier starship Enterprise (that was Star Fleet's first), I guess for the sake of the story plot other things have to go also. It does remind me of someone making a movie about World War I, but feeling that it wasn't interesting enough so they include the Nazi and Japanese of World War II just to liven things up a little.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

Hmmmm....
I would like to see a "series", or teh great majority of this show given to this romulan-human war   I really enjoyed the war between the dominion and the federation in DS9


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 20, 2001)

Right, I forgot about that. I seem to remember the Klingons were supposed to be one of the reasons the Federation had a Prime Directive, since things went so badly with them. Let's just blame it on that dang person from the future for screwing up the timeline.

It'd be cool to give the show a bit more of an epic quality. Ever since both Babylon 5 and DS9 ended, I've been missing a series that does that.

Anyway, does anyone else think someone is going to have to die with the transporter soon? They've used it twice in four episodes pretty successfully, but it's supposed to be a really new technology for humans. You'd think they'd have at least _some_ problems with it, debris not being counted.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

Lets kill some red shirts


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 20, 2001)

Hey, yeah, cool. That'd give us a reason to introduce the color-coding of people. It's about _time_ we knew who was going to die within the first minute of the show.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Oct 20, 2001)

I keep noticing a plaque on Captain Archer's wall that shows what I believe to be all the ships ever named Enterprise.  Looks like there is a space shuttle and some other ships as well.  
Funny the in the the first Trek motion picture Captain Decker showed a plaque with all the ships names Enterprise.  The starship Enterprise in this new series is obviously missing.  Do experimental ships not count.  This new ship is NX-01 I believe.


----------



## Jadey (Oct 20, 2001)

Wanna see a really creepy male pregnancy?  

http://www.malepregnancy.com/


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 20, 2001)

Is this real or a hoax ? 
Dont want to be a pregnant man thank-you-very-much ... keep yer tests in the lab


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 20, 2001)

Is this what mad scientists do, now? They make freak people, and then put them on the web?


----------



## apb3 (Oct 21, 2001)

(1) I kinda thought that the temporally shifted individual might be a/the Q... Might allow for some cameo appearances and far out plot lines.

(2) I did notice the HMS Enterprise on the Captains wall. Was that the real original Enterprise? Any history buffs out there - REAL EARTH history? Next week I'll look for the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 22, 2001)

They have the color coding now, Red Phoenix. The command is tan/mustard stripes, engineering/security has red stripes, and science/medical is blue stripes (like the original series). 

As for showing ALL the ships named Enterprise, they have never done a good job of it. Our current Enterprise (CVN-65) is forty years old now, but is not the first carrier Enterprise (CV-6) that was in World War II. And yet you only see one "carrier" photo and any of the paintings or drawings (ST:TMP, ST:TNG, or Enterprise).

The NX is given to ALL ships that are not yet a "class". The Excelsior was NX-2000, but later was changed to NCC-2000 when others (many others) like her were made. The notable part of the Enterprise's number is the "01" part. Up to now, most people who followed Star Fleet design assumed that like our early Navy, Star Fleet was made up of ships made for other uses and organizations that became ships of Star Fleet when it was formed. So this would make me believe that this is the first ship designed and built by and for Star Fleet. Like the first ships of our Navy (design but Joshua Humphreys) NX-01 looks like it is supposed to be a design far beyond anything before her (much like the Constitution, Constellation, Congress, United States, President and Chesapeake were).

If you were wondering what the Enterprise (CV-6) looked like, here is an image of her before she was scraped in the late 50's.


----------



## apb3 (Oct 22, 2001)

Thanks racerx.

Knew about our two Enterprises but did the British have more than one. I'm going to do a search today  if I can find the time but you seem to have a wealth of knowledge on hand in that brain of yours... I don't think the Brits have an Enterprise in service now, do they?


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 22, 2001)

Wow, I didn't even notice the color coding. Actually, the reminds me of the one interesting thing they took notice to do: after Kirk, supposedly Starfleet instituted the common-sense "don't send the Captain down there" policy. Since this is Pre-Common Sense period, they keep sending the captain down. It bothers the heck out of me, but at least it's consistent.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 22, 2001)

LOL...
They were explorers...(with balls ) so I guess having the captain go down wasnt so bad   I am sure if warf was a captin he would head the missions himself


----------



## RacerX (Oct 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by apb3 _
> *... I don't think the Brits have an Enterprise in service now, do they? *



I don't know. I didn't follow their Naval history that closely (I was actually doing research for a model of the Constitution when I got very involved in our early Naval history). I know that they still have the HMS Victory (though it is not in as good a shape as the USS Constitution is, which is still concidered active), the HMS Enterprise is the only one I seem to remember seeing, but I also don't think they like to give ships the same names (the only example I could find was HMS Ark Royal I & II, but I would have thought that they would have a new HMS Hood by this point in time).

As for following the original series closely, I would have thought that Archer would be the first to get pregnant (I know that it would have been Kirk if this had been the original crew). Maybe this was to re-enforce the need for safe space-sex.

I also like the idea that the time travel guy has changed history for this period (2150's), but now we have to wonder if anyone from the old time line is even going to be born. Quite an interesting dynamic.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 22, 2001)

Space sex eh ???
Gimme a vulcan and I am happy 
Klingons are too violent.... dont wanna break (or get anything cut off )
Romulans...too suspicious...
Ferenghi....lets just say they age baddly 
eh... I guess human as a last resort lol.


As for the time thing, I think that most of the characters will be born. (we cant have a star trek w/o Captain james T kirk lol)


Admiral


----------



## apb3 (Oct 22, 2001)

I always thought Romulan chicks were hot. With there little bob hair cuts and pouty faces...

Also, the HOTTEST alien was the one girl that molded herself to be for whoever she was with when she reached her final stage. It was in TNG...mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## RacerX (Oct 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by apb3 _
> *I always thought Romulan chicks were hot. With there little bob hair cuts and pouty faces...
> *



Sorta like Angelina Jolie looked in "Hackers"?

And did anyone notice that it was always the small guys (Quark and Neelix) that ended up with the Klingon Women (and then in sick bay  ). That would be a bit much for me... not into bleeding.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 22, 2001)

Neelix ended up with a Klingon? I suppose I really ought to have watched that show. That's actually kind of amusing, though. As the Star Trek universe has progressed, Klingons have been made more and more relatable. Now all of the sudden, they're gonna be our enemy. They're the species you love to hate...or hate to love...no wait, hate to hate. That's it.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 22, 2001)

Yeah, Voyager came across an old Klingon ship that had left the beta quadrant generations earlier on some religious quest. One of the females had her eye on Harry, but Neelix challenged him and won her affections (though I'm not sure I would call what she did to him affectionate).

The thing about Klingons is that they don't try to work with others, everyone else has to go out of their way to work with them (sorta selfish if you ask me).


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 22, 2001)

Klingons would be ideal for sadomasochist earthlings 
Think about it... no need for "help" with whips or whatnots, all you need you quick wits ... like a good mach of sparing 

When did quark end up with a klingon though ???

Remember when wesley crusher ended up with that morphing chick ?  he he

I still stand by my Vulcan chick thing... I would change my mind only for Jadzia Dax, or the girl that took over after Jadzia died ;-)

Admiral


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Oct 27, 2001)

I'd like to see the next Trek spinoff to be made from the Klingon's point of view.   I'd like to see Paramount try and pull something like that off.  It would be action packed since Klingons mean business, but it would also show us more in depth about how Klingons relate to eachother and the rivalries between the different houses.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 27, 2001)

I wanna know about worf and the house of kayless  he he 
I wanna see more action, this romulan war thing is interesting.

Furthermore I would like to know what the heck happened to all the species we saw in the original series...like the andorians 



Admiral


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Oct 27, 2001)

The Andorian will be seen inthe next episode of Enterprise.  Why they haven't made a comeback in TNG, DS9 or Voyager I don't know unless I missed an episode.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 27, 2001)

I know they are coming back 
Thats why the question poped in my head 

I saw the preview 
Andorian to T'Pol : " I will enjoy having you! ... as my prisoner" lol


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 27, 2001)

Don't worry, you didn't miss an episode, or at least one with the Andorians in it. The ad even says it's the first time since the original series for them to be in it.

I couldn't remember anything about the Andorians, so I looked up the word "Andorian" on Google. If you want to see what it means to have no life, check out this site. Actually, it's a pretty interesting read, and there's a link to the Lost Races of Star Trek Original Series. 

One weird thing is that the Andorians are the first on the list. Anyone want to bet that the writers for Enterprise found this site, and are just going to work their way through the list? Actually, that wouldn't work completely, since some of the species on the list were new encounters at the time. Still, I want to see the Gorn again. I bet they could come up with a bit more lifelike outfit now.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Oct 27, 2001)

I think there may be more of the same alien races we've already seen, unless of course may of those have been contacted in times after Enterprise, but I figure the worlds which make up the major core of the Federation may be those that this show may come in contact with.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 28, 2001)

Didn't I bring up the Andorians over a week ago (before any of us knew they were going to be in this next episode)? They had to be brought into the story line at this point because the Human, Vulcan, Andorian and Tellarite home worlds are the foundation of the United Federation of Planets. Am I the only one who was expecting this? And when we see Tellarites later on, what are you guys going to say? At least this part of the history seems to be following what has been set down over the years (even if the Klingon part is not).

As for seeing Andorians in Star Trek, you see a couple in ST:IV (on the Federation Council), and as one of Data's choices for the look of his daughter (though he ended up giving her the look of a human female).


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 28, 2001)

wow  !!!
You remember all that  ???

I must be enough of a trekkie to remember such fine details  *sigh* (lol )


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Oct 28, 2001)

You now since we've always had to witness alien contact from the Federation side, we may see episodes that involve contact with species from the Klingons perspective or even Vulcan since they've been traveling in space far longer than Humans have.  Races that Kirk may have contacted for the first time may have had dealings with the Klingons.  Certainly the cooperation turned hostility between the Klingon and Romulan Empires might be played out in this series, unless the timeframe doesn't allow for it.
Lets us pray we don't ever see the fat clown spirit from...Triakis?  Long time fans will know who I mean.


----------



## apb3 (Oct 28, 2001)

Do you remember the judge that tried Kirk, Spock and McCoy (I think) in an original episode?  I was just reminded of him from the previous post and from my earlier comment re: the time traveller in Enterprise possibly being a/The Q... Was that judge a Q? I can't remember. I know that he wasn't a Q technically in terms of the original series as he/they didn't come around until tng. But anyway, thought it was cool.


----------

